# CHAMP, el misil que va apagando ordenadores a su paso



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2014)

En la Segunda Guerra Mundial los londinenses vivían atemorizados por las sirenas que indicaban los virulentos ataques de las *V2, los emisarios voladores de muerte y destrucción que llegaban desde la Alemania nazi*. En el futuro el terror puede llegar también en forma de misil aunque este del que os hablamos hoy no causará tanta destrucción porque no explota, pero puede ocasionar algo mucho más temible si sois un poquico como Enjuto Mojamuto. El misil CHAMP va *apagando los ordenadores y demás aparatos electrónicos* que se encuentran por debajo de su ruta.

Mediante potentes *ondas de radio* CHAMP es capaz de dejar frito cualquier aparato electrónico que sobrevuele en su trayectoria.
El nombre es el acrónimo en inglés de Proyecto Avanzado de Misil de Contraataque Electrónico mediante Microondas de Alta Energía. En español podría ser PAMCEMAE, pero casi parece el nombre de un jugador de fútol con cierto parecido con el prota de “Transformers”.
El misil fue probado con éxito la semana pasada en el desierto occidental de Utah y se pudo comprobar como al sobrevolar un edificio de dos pisos de altura su equipamiento enviaba unas potentes microondas que *inutilizaron todos los aparatos electrónicos que se encontraban en funcionamiento* en la construcción. Hacemos énfasis con lo de “en funcionamiento” porque al parecer la única forma de evitar los efectos de CHAMP sería tener apagados los instrumentos electrónicos que queramos salvar. De hecho el test funcionó con tanto éxito que incluso* se apagaron las cámaras* con las que se realizaba el seguimiento al desarrollo de la misión.
Las posibilidades que esto abre en el campo de batalla de la guerra moderna y del *armamento no letal* son remarcables y nos recuerdan inevitablemente a ese lugar común de algunas películas de acción con el famoso pulso electromagnético con el que los malos fríen los ordenadores de los buenos o al revés.
Hablábamos de armamento no letal pero un cacharro de estos en medio de una moderna urbe dejaría las calles llenas de gente llorando por sus móviles/tablets/portátiles/MP3/cámaras/etc inutilizados. ─[Boeing]


http://www.itespresso.es/champ-el-misil-que-va-apagando-ordenadores-a-su-paso-55042.html


----------



## ea6rf (Jul 10, 2014)

Hola dosmetros , me imagibo que si puede freir aparatos electronicos es porque debe emitir una potencia considerable en esas bandas, yo creo que tambien puede ser nocivo para el ser humano


----------



## nasaserna (Jul 10, 2014)

ea6rf dijo:


> Hola dosmetros , me imagibo que si puede freir aparatos electronicos es porque debe emitir una potencia considerable en esas bandas, yo creo que tambien puede ser nocivo para el ser humano


  Sip. eso de No letales, claro que el tiempo de exposicion para las personas que el misil sobrevuela debe ser muy corto para hacer un daño muy representativo en ellas.
Pero eso da ideas para armas letales basadas en el mismo principio


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 10, 2014)

no se,parece un verso,como cuando en la guerra de irak ,decían lo mismo ,,,
todos los periodistas metian sus camaras en valdes de lata y e improvisadas jaulas faraday ,al pepe 


el-rey-julien dijo:


> por eso mismo,yo me preguntaba como hicieron para tener un misil con la capasidad de crear un pulso electromagnetico tan potente como para dejar sin corriente electrica a toda una ciudad,,,,,simple no lo tienen,solo tiraron hilos conductores sobre el tendido electrico ,muchos cortos y nada de pulsos electromagnéticos(bueno solo los que producen los trafos en cortos,pero incapazes  de inutilizar equipo a baterias o electricos
> 
> mucha propaganda y terror psicológico y nada de bombas PEN



pensándolo bien,quizás si sea verdad,pero solo freiria las radios,receptores,telefonos y las antenas repetidoras ,no se ,dudo,


----------



## tiago (Jul 11, 2014)

Eso mismo. Jaulas de Faraday para todos. Y edificios con mallazo externo para aislarlos de las microondas.     

Salút


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2014)

ea6rf dijo:


> Hola dosmetros , me imagibo que si puede freir aparatos electronicos es porque debe emitir una potencia considerable en esas bandas, yo creo que tambien puede ser nocivo para el ser humano


 
Creo que la vida humana , para los que se dedican a la guerra , vale cero ¿no?


----------



## ea6rf (Jul 11, 2014)

Tienes razon dosmetros en fin con el conocimiento que queda por descubrir y lo utilizan para tan ruin hecho


----------



## nasaserna (Jul 11, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Creo que la vida humana , para los que se dedican a la guerra , vale cero ¿no?



En realidad vale mucho. Pues las armas mas letales son las que mejor pagan. Osea que para los fabricantes de armas tiene un gran valor económico


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2014)

nasaserna dijo:


> O sea que para los fabricantes de armas tiene un gran valor económico *la muerte !*


 
___________________________________________________


----------



## nasaserna (Jul 11, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ___________________________________________________


Satamente
lo mismo que en los desastres naturales, entre más muertos haya, el gobierno gana más plata con las economías de emergencia, pues pueden disponer de dinero a sus anchas para el serrucho

Mas muertes = Mas dinero.
tanto para los fabricantes como para los gobiernos en especial los que ponen los muertos, *que conste que hablo del gobierno no del pueblo*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2014)

Dicen las malas lenguas, que lo de las torres mellizas fué planificado para que por presión popular manipulada, les votaran ciertas cosas en el congreso.


----------



## nasaserna (Jul 11, 2014)

Lo triste es que eso puede ser verdad. y no sería la primera ves,


----------



## elgriego (Jul 11, 2014)

Sip ,Si fueron capaces de matar a un Presidente,y Hasta Hoy dia ,prosiguen con la version ,de que lo mato 1!!!! un fanatico,pueden hacer cualquier cosa ,con tal de justificar sus planes ,en pos de anexarce recursos naturales y territorios.


----------



## chclau (Jul 11, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Dicen las malas lenguas, que lo de las torres mellizas fué planificado para que por presión popular manipulada, les votaran ciertas cosas en el congreso.


Yo me alejo de la conspiranoia como del fuego. Si algun medio serio investiga y llega a esa conclusion, ahi voy a creer.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2014)

Los videos originales te muestran, vistos en cámara lenta, unas "bombas soplete de corte" (no expansivas) que van haciendo unas bengalas tres o cuatro pisos mas abajo de lo que se va "derrumbando" , en zonas que nunca estuvieron incendiadas.

Respeto tu opción


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 11, 2014)

si pasa donde un marca-paso???????? chau el tipo ,lo matan


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Jul 12, 2014)

La ciencia militar está avanzando realmente a pasos agigantados! Recuerdo que hace ya bastantes años se hablaba de la bomba de neutrones, si no mal recuerdo, que mataba pero reducía la destrucción de objetos físicos a un mínimo! Pero ahora ya vamos viendo como la realidad se aproxima a las películas con Arnold Schwarzenecker. Los drones, aviones militares que se usan no solo por los gringos, empezaron como aviones que podían observar areas sin el riesgo de que un piloto muriera en caso eventual. Siguió el equiparlos con armamento permitiendo así matar y destruir sin riesgo humano de aquellos que manejan los drones.
Ahora vemos el próximo paso y son robots que de forma autónoma deciden si un objetivo se debe matar o no. Justificación es que estos robots, equipados con programas que rigen el control y la decisión de matar basados en algoritmos que deciden cuando es éticamente permitido! Se dice que como tales robots no están nunca bajo estrés, nunca sienten sentimientos de venganza y que gracias a su rapidez pueden decidir de forma autónoma si matan o no a cierto individuo! No les parece conocido de las películas?

Ayer leí en un artículo de uno de los "newsletters" electrónicos que recibo, que se está empezando de desarrollar maquinaria auto consciente.  El artículo habla de que equipos pueden con sensores apropiados supervisarse ellos mismos para saber con mucha anticipación cuando requieren mantenimiento, mucho antes de que realmente fallen. Todo esto bajo la tecnología de control y usando la ciencia de inteligencia artificial. Aún no hemos llegado a algo real, pero nos acercamos! Sumemos a ello las reflexiones sobre cuando un sistema puede volverse auto consciente, tal cual lo hace nuestro cerebro. Se dice que una red debe tener una cierta cantidad de elementos, tal cual nuestro cerebro tiene células grises y synapses. Cada una vista individualmente no tiene inteligencia y es comparativamente sencilla, pero millares y millares de ellas en un cerebro llevan en cierto momento a desarrollar auto consciencia que cada uno de nosotros tiene. Vean ahora el Internet y el Internet de cosas (IoT). depronto el internet tiene esos millares de millares de elementos, cada uno con una capacidad reducida pero si con alguna gracias a microcontrolador que contienen. Combinen eso con las técnicas informáticas de usar los millones de PCs conectados al Internet para lograr hacer cálculos que debido a su volumen ningun computador, cuan potente fuera, sería capaz de realizar!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 13, 2014)

Hola a  todos !saludos desde Brasil! , hasta onde se un EMP (electromagnectico inpulso) puede si dañar junciones PN de semiconductores , haora Microondas hay que tener MUCHA potenzia concentrada para lograr lo mismo efecto.
Mi dudas es: ? donde ese missil saca tanta energia suficiente para alimentar tal generador de Microondas tan fuerte a punto de dañar equipos electronicos acerca del ? , ? serian generadores acoplados en turbinas en la salida de escape de propulsión ? , ? Baterias atomicas ? , no se .
Mi recuerdo quando comece a trabajar profissonalmente en electronica ( eso a 27 años atraz) que hablavam que los Norteamericanos desahollavan un proyecto donde satelites recebian energia solar , convertian en Microondas direccionavan esa energia de Microondas para nuestro planeta donde haberian estaciones receptoras y esas por su vez convertian las Microondas recebidas de los satelites en energia electrica tal como conocemos ( 13.8KV o 220 Vac o 110 Vac , 50 o 60 Hz) , jajajajajajajajajajajaja.
Yo nunca crei en tal exito , jajajajjajajaja.
!Fuerte abrazo a todos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 13, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a  todos !saludos desde Brasil! , hasta onde se un EMP (electromagnectico inpulso) puede si dañar junciones PN de semiconductores , haora Microondas hay que tener MUCHA potenzia concentrada para lograr lo mismo efecto.
> Mi dudas es: ? donde ese missil saca tanta energia suficiente para alimentar tal generador de Microondas tan fuerte a punto de dañar equipos electronicos acerca del ? , ? serian generadores acoplados en turbinas en la salida de escape de propulsión ? , ? Baterias atomicas ? , no se .
> Mi recuerdo quando comece a trabajar profissonalmente en electronica ( eso a 27 años atraz) que hablavam que los Norteamericanos desahollavan un proyecto donde satelites recebian energia solar , convertian en Microondas direccionavan esa energia de Microondas para nuestro planeta donde haberian estaciones receptoras y esas por su vez convertian las Microondas recebidas de los satelites en energia electrica tal como conocemos ( 13.8KV o 220 Vac o 110 Vac , 50 o 60 Hz) , jajajajajajajajajajajaja.
> Yo nunca crei en tal exito , jajajajjajajaja.
> ...



*Tal vez una pequeña central nuclear.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2014)

Podría ser que en vez de emitir con tanta potencia omnidireccionalmente , vaya haciendo barridos 

Por eso los sistemas básicos de los MIG son valvulares


----------



## vrainom (Jul 14, 2014)

chclau dijo:


> Yo me alejo de la conspiranoia como del fuego. Si algun medio serio investiga y llega a esa conclusion, ahi voy a creer.



Ninguna conspiración sería lo suficientemente contenida para evitar fugas de información, ahí está Watergate, Wikileaks, Edward Snowden, y otros varios "whistleblowers" que por tratar de hacer las cosas menos mediáticamente no nos son familiares.


----------



## falken63 (Jul 29, 2014)

ideal para  las empresas de celulares , cuando requieran que la gente renueve los mismos.


----------



## hellfire4 (Sep 17, 2014)

Bien recuerdo haber leído e incluso visto documentales respecto a los EMP, que se originaron a partir de la primer bomba nuclear lanzada, ni más ni menos que en Hiroshima.
Respecto a la tecnología militar, el gran avance hasta la fecha (y eso resulta pavoroso), resulto ser ni más ni menos que el siglo XX, con la 1º GM de por medio con varias cuestiones, y seguida la 2º GM con aún más adelantos, donde los nazis llegaron a tener unos 60 años de adelantos tecnologicos belicos, aunque muchas armas extrañas no pasaron de ser meros prototipos, y otras sirvieron para el desarrollo de las armas de los países vencedores, dado que los aliados realizaron un saqueo de cientificos alemanes (la     U. R. S. S y EE. UU. en particular), los cuales servirian para el desarrollo armamentistico durante la guerra fría, con las armas nucleares sobretodo.
Ahora, fue tanto el desarrollo armamentistico de ese siglo (y de hecho continua), que los pasados siglos parecieron un poroto, por dan un ejemplo, el mosquete de avancarga fue una de las primeras armas de fuego lo suficientemente liviana para ser portada, y se empleo durante dos siglos. 
Por las guerras, se suele decir que no hay ni buenos ni malos, sino intereses de por medio (normalmente economicos y de poder). Aún recuerdo cuando viaje a Berlín, y visite el campo de concentración de Sachenhausen, y la guia me paso un interesante dato de como los países aliados también tuvieron parte de la responsabilidad con respecto a la solución final -ojo, lo digo sin estar a favor de nadie-, dado que los programas de deportación de judios fueron socavados por los mismos, y por ello los alemanes determinaron la llamada solución final, que por calculos de los mismos alemanes resultaba contraproducente hacia los esfuerzos belicos, dado que era mucho más costosa que las deportaciones.
O como incluso los sovieticos tomaron campos de concentración alemanes y en lugar de liberar a los prisioneros, los emplearon como mano de obra esclava en la reconstrucción de la Unión Soviética.
Los EE.UU tampoco estuvieron excentos de llevar a cabo crimenes de guerra, de hecho, unos de los planes que rondo por la cabeza, que llegaron a ser apoyados por Winston Churchill y el mismo general George Patton, fue la de tomar la comandancia del ejercito alemán, haciendo la vista gorda a varios crimenes de guerra, y de seguir con la 2º GM, pero atacando a Rusia, para evitar así el resurgimiento de la misma.
Concluyendo, pues sí, en las guerras hay muchos intereses economicos y politicos de por medio, o sea, vamos, no se montan costosisimas operaciones militares por liberar a tal o cual país, y claro esta, hay muchas mentiras de por medio, como las propagandas de reclutamiento, que pretender hacer ver que ir a la guerra es como un videojuego, o un simple paseo.
Aún recuerdo en Mafalda que decía un chiste:
Desde el arco y la flecha, hasta el misil teledirigido, es impresionante lo mucho que ha evolucionado la tecnologica, y Mafalda decía: Y deprimente lo poco que han cambiado las intenciones.
Disculpen si me fui por las ramas, es que el tema es muy controversial, y da mucho que hablar.


----------



## asherar (Oct 31, 2016)

Y con qué lo alimenta ? ... Nuestro viejo amigo ...


----------



## elgriego (Oct 31, 2016)

Por algo el piloto automatico de los mig 29, funcionaba con valvulas.



Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 31, 2016)

elgriego dijo:


> Por algo el piloto automatico de los mig 29, funcionaba con valvulas.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.


Cuase todo Mig29 era valvulado , los militares Norte Americanos  murieron de risas ao saper  diso , y despues cairan en la relidad , lo Mig 29 era imune a un possible  EMP      
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## analogico (Oct 31, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Cuase todo Mig29 era valvulado , los militares Norte Americanos  murieron de risas ao saper  diso , y despues cairan en la relidad , lo Mig 29 era imune a un possible  EMP
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



se dice que el radar  a tubos del  mig es tan potente que cocinaba  los conejos  y los pajaros


asi que un misil que pueda emitir radiacion  es percetamente posible


----------



## elgriego (Oct 31, 2016)

analogico dijo:


> se dice que el radar  a tubos del  mig es tan potente que cocinaba  los conejos  y los pajaros
> 
> 
> asi que un misil que pueda emitir radiacion  es percetamente posible





Hasta hace unos diez años todos los radares utilizaban tubos de vacio en su etapa final,el famoso magnetron,Con respecto a su potencia, Bueno serian tan potentes como la posibilidad de brindarles alimentacion para que emitan,un radar transmite por pulsos,por eso una pieza de fierro tan chiquita como es el magnetron,puede entregar potencias del orden de los 20 a 30 kw sin convertirse en un pedazo de hierro derretido. Los radares actuales marinos,que son los que conozco,se basan en mosfets,son de menor potencia ,pero muy efectivos.

Saludos.



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Cuase todo Mig29 era valvulado , los militares Norte Americanos  murieron de risas ao saper  diso , y despues cairan en la relidad , lo Mig 29 era imune a un possible  EMP
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


 El piloto podia morir ,pero el avion iba a cumplir con su cometido, el de entregar sus cargas atomicas y lograr la destruccion mutua asegurada.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 31, 2016)

Hola, añadiéndo comentario al tema.
Me temo, que apagar un equipo electrónico, por tratar de salvarlo de emisión de microondas, será inútil.
Pues aún apagado el mismo, la radiación provoca inducción de quién sabe cuantos cientos de volts en un pin de algunos milímetros de longitud de un IC, perforando condensadores, etc.
Dicho de otra manera, el equipo será inservible.
La única posibilidad de supervivencia del mismo, será envolverlo en una jaula de Faraday. Cómo por ejem. papel de aluminio.


----------



## Luis1342 (Nov 1, 2016)

Sin duda me sorprenden los Rusos,como comentan arriba utilizando valvulas de vacio en sus aeronaves,esos radares no se veian nada ligeros por ejemplo este del Mig-25,increible que esas enormes aeronaves levantaran el vuelo,ahora no recuerdo que otra ventaja tenia utilizar valvulas de vacio ademas de la mencionada.




http://www.missiles.ru/_foto/MuzeyFAZOTRON/faz15.jpg
si se compara con su simil americano de la epoca
http://www.anft.net/f-14/f14-detail-radar-02l.jpg
 Creen que los actuales radares tengan alguna proteccción contra PEM?
según este es de los mejores en la actualidad ,AESA lo porta el Eurofighter EF-2000
http://media.defenceindustrydaily.com/images/ELEC_APG-79_AESA_lg.jpg
https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radar_AESA
p.d. Que buen tema!


----------



## asherar (Nov 2, 2016)

Luis1342 dijo:


> Sin duda me sorprenden los Rusos,como comentan arriba utilizando valvulas de vacio en sus aeronaves,esos radares no se veian nada ligeros por ejemplo este del Mig-25,increible que esas enormes aeronaves levantaran el vuelo,ahora no recuerdo que otra ventaja tenia utilizar valvulas de vacio ademas de la mencionada.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EC5dJLBgGdc
> http://www.missiles.ru/_foto/MuzeyFAZOTRON/faz15.jpg
> si se compara con su simil americano de la epoca
> ...



El video me hizo acordar a ...


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 2, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Cuase todo Mig29 era valvulado , los militares Norte Americanos  murieron de risas ao saper  diso , y despues cairan en la relidad , lo Mig 29 era imune a un possible  EMP
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Pidiendo permiso
offtopic:

Yo leí hace tiempo, a modo de anecdota, que los instrumentales de la cabina del mig29 son mayoritariamente analogicos (puros relojitos y demás chirimbolos que no se bien que función cumplen). Y pese a no ser tan precisos como los digitales de un f16, no tenían justamente el problema que ante las turbulencias, se podia apagar el sistema de navegación.
Hete aquí que hubo un escandalo justamente por eso, dado que el f16 fue aceptado sin pasar los controles de calidad adecuados (un soborno de por medio, vamos), con resultado que pilotos murieron estrellados al apagarseles el sistema de navegación en pleno vuelo.

cabina de un mig29 en su momento






cabina de un f16





fin del offtopic


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 3, 2016)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Pidiendo permiso
> offtopic:
> 
> Yo leí hace tiempo, a modo de anecdota, que los instrumentales de la cabina del mig29 son mayoritariamente analogicos (puros relojitos y demás chirimbolos que no se bien que función cumplen). Y pese a no ser tan precisos como los digitales de un f16, no tenían justamente el problema que ante las turbulencias, se podia apagar el sistema de navegación.
> ...


!Resumo de la ópera : nin sienpre una tecnologia mucho mas avanzada es tan confiable (sin fallas ) cuanto la  otra de antes !. 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------

